# HHV Lagoon Tower Studio Floor Plan



## Beacon888 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi There,

Searching the threads to try and find some photos or Floor plan for the Lagoon Tower Studio. We're booked at HHV in Aug. There will be 3 of us staying in a studio unit. Our daughter will be 2. Is it going to be tight in terms of space?


----------



## Ron98GT (Mar 3, 2014)

Beacon888 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Searching the threads to try and find some photos or Floor plan for the Lagoon Tower Studio.  We're booked at HHV in Aug. There will be 3 of us staying in a studio unit.  :hysterical: Our daughter will be 2. Is it going to be tight in terms of space?


You got to be kidding.   In December, the DW and I had a 1-BR reserved in the Kalia Tower. Her son (42 years old) wanted to join us at HHV, after our stay at the Weston WKORV on Maui in a big OF 2-BR for a week. Since I couldn't see the 3 of us in a 1BR, I reserved a studio for him in the Lagoon Tower.  Boy that thing is Tiny!  Even the bathroom was small. It has to be the smallest studio that I've been in.  I was very claustrophobic and couldn't stand being in the room. If it had a balcony, instead of a small window that wouldn't open, it "might" have been bearable. I've been in cruise ship cabins bigger than that room, and they had a balcony. Try, try, try to get a 1-BR in the Lagoon or Kalia Tower. You'll enjoy the extra room, the balcony, and the kitchen.

Just a note.  This studio was next to the elevator, on the South side, I think the 8th floor, facing the harbour.  I don't know if his room was smaller than normal, but you could barely squeeze between the bed and the other furniture in the room.  You won't be able to set up a crib or other bed in the room.


----------



## GregT (Mar 3, 2014)

Beacon888 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Searching the threads to try and find some photos or Floor plan for the Lagoon Tower Studio. We're booked at HHV in Aug. There will be 3 of us staying in a studio unit. Our daughter will be 2. Is it going to be tight in terms of space?



Ron is correct that the Studio is definitely small in HHV Lagoon.   However, considering your third guest is two years old, you may be able to pull it off.  An issue may be if she still naps, because there is no separation between you and your napping child.

However, HHV rocks and if this is your best opportunity to go, I would not let the Studio stop me.   The studio that Ron stayed in is indeed smaller than the other studio (which is not to suggest the other is spacious).  

I would call HHV a couple weeks before check-in, and request the Studio that is *not* Room 71 -- that's the small Studio.    There's only one other Studio on each floor, it's either Room 62 or Room 63, I'm not sure which, and that's the Studio that you want.

Good luck and let us know what you decide!

Best,

Greg


----------



## feed the otter (Mar 3, 2014)

I think if you go into your vacation with the mindset you'll be staying in a hotel room rather than a condo you'll be fine, if only for having reasonably managed expectations.  In spite of timeshare vacations teaching us all that if there aren't at least two separate rooms it's no place worth staying, people STILL DO STAY IN HOTEL ROOMS and bring small children with them.  Crazy, I know, right?!?

I think any ideas or reactions suggesting you're setting yourself up for a week of misery--much less that you're the first person to stay in a single room, God forbid, for a week with your small child--are a little over dramatic.  Once you're outside where you are best off anyway for just such a trip, it doesn't matter how small the room is 'til you go back when it's time to sleep again (naps or otherwise).

By all means do get a 1BR if you can, but don't let your stay in the studio stop you from going and having a great time.  It's HAWAII after all!!!

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Ron98GT (Mar 3, 2014)

feed the otter said:


> I think if you go into your vacation with the mindset you'll be staying in a hotel room rather than a condo you'll be fine, if only for having reasonably managed expectations.  In spite of timeshare vacations teaching us all that if there aren't at least two separate rooms it's no place worth staying, people STILL DO STAY IN HOTEL ROOMS and bring small children with them.  Crazy, I know, right?!?
> 
> I think any ideas or reactions suggesting you're setting yourself up for a week of misery--much less that you're the first person to stay in a single room, God forbid, for a week with your small child--are a little over dramatic.  Once you're outside where you are best off anyway for just such a trip, it doesn't matter how small the room is 'til you go back when it's time to sleep again (naps or otherwise).
> 
> ...


It's NOT that it was a studio.  It's NOT that it was 1 room.  It was the SIZE of the room.  The Lagoon Tower studio,that my wife's son stayed in, was smaller than any hotel room that I've been in. It was smaller than any cruise ship cabin that I've stayed in.  It was just freak'in tiny.  It couldn't have been much bigger than 10' x 10''. 

The night stands on each side of the bed, did NOT have drawers.  The was NO dresser in the room. There was no drawers anywhere to put clothes in.  There was a closet in the corner, but we couldn't open it because there was a Big heavy chair in front of it and the chair was next to the bed.  He had to leave his clothes in his suit case, on the chair, so the chair was useless. You had to squeeze between the chair and the bed to get to the window.

At least in a regular studio, hotel room, or cruise ship cabin, there is a couch where they could put the baby.  In the Lagoon Towers studio, there was nothing.  The baby would have to stay in the one bed. 

I doubt that I took any pictures or flicks of the room, because a fish-eye lens would have been required. 

I haven't seen the Kalia or GW studio's. They "might" be bigger.  And like I said, it could just be the Lagoon Tower studio's next to the elevators that are so tiny.  I just can't see 2 people staying in "that room", let alone 2 adults and a 3 year old baby.


----------



## Beacon888 (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks Everyone for the feedback. I'll keep the cruise size rooms in my head. That way I won't get disappointed. I'll definitely see if I can upgrade to the one bedroom. Don't see very much pop up and I check every morning and evening.


----------



## feed the otter (Mar 3, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> It's NOT that it was a studio.  It's NOT that it was 1 room.  It was the SIZE of the room.  The Lagoon Tower studio,that my wife's son stayed in, was smaller than any hotel room that I've been in. It was smaller than any cruise ship cabin that I've stayed in.  It was just freak'in tiny.  It couldn't have been much bigger than 10' x 10''.



Having seen the far more reasonable version of a studio off their 2BR lockout, it is amazing there could be such a disparity between them (certainly believing the one you saw was indeed that small).

The LT 2BR lockout studio was pretty much a hotel room, or slightly better I suppose for the kitchenette (not to be confused with anyplace you'd want to be preparing much in the way of food).  There were 2 beds--can't remember if they were queens or doubles--and reasonable space to move around.

For the OP, in deference to the range of possibilities identified between any two LT studios, at least call the front desk and explain you'll have three of you and can't all be wedged into their closet version of a studio.  No guarantees they'll accommodate your request for the bigger one, but it won't hurt to ask.


----------



## jestme (Mar 3, 2014)

I wouldn't advertise to the front desk that there will be 3 in the room. HGVC has a 2 person limit on studios. With the third person being a 2yo, I doubt they will complain, but if you don't give them the opportunity, it would probably be better.


----------



## feed the otter (Mar 3, 2014)

jestme said:


> HGVC has a 2 person limit on studios.



Oops!  I completely forgot about that.  Sorry for the misdirection.

Just to be careful, I'd even go so far as to have your wife and baby away from the front desk when you arrive so they have no reason to suspect three in a studio (made academic if you get a 1BR in the meantime).


----------



## linsj (Mar 3, 2014)

I was in a Lagoon studio last year on the side that overlooks the harbor and Ilikai hotel. It had a love seat/sofabed in addition to a king bed. I didn't feel claustrophobic at all, but there would be little floor space with it opened to a bed. It does sit in front of half the closet. 

Like others have said, don't let the size keep you from staying there if that's your only option.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 3, 2014)

Here are some Lagoon Tower studio photos from Tripadvisor

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1559598&postcount=32
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1559600&postcount=33


----------



## Ron98GT (Mar 4, 2014)

linsj said:


> I was in a Lagoon studio last year on the side that overlooks the harbor and Ilikai hotel. It had a love seat/sofabed in addition to a king bed. I didn't feel claustrophobic at all, but there would be little floor space with it opened to a bed. It does sit in front of half the closet.
> 
> Like others have said, don't let the size keep you from staying there if that's your only option.


Was it next to the elevator? After hearing everybody say how roomy their studio was (NOT), and how they had sofas (NOT), and a king size bed (NOT), I'm wondering if it was because the room/studio was next to the elevator and the elevator took up 25% of the room? 

When you entered my DW's son's room there was a wall on the right and the entrance/door to the bathroom on the left.  After walking thru the hallway (bathroom on left and elevator on right), you entered the studio.  On the left side was a door to the 1-BR (32" or 36"), to the right of the door was a small nite stand (1 ft), to the right a queen/STD size bed (say 4 ft), to the right another small nite stand (1 ft), and then the wall (no extra space).  In front of the bed was a big chair with not a lot of room to squeeze thru, which was in front of a closet (single door) and blocking the door.  To the right of the closet was the TV. And to the right of the TV was the kitchenette. To the right of the kitchenette was the elevator wall.  That's it, that was the room. No sofa. No desk. No drawers or dressers. Nothing. And you can see why I said that the room was about 10' x 10'.

The room was tiny.  A standard cruise ship balcony room is more spacious than this studio and it will also give you a sofa, a usable closet with hangars, and drawers to use.  Like I said, maybe it's because of the elevator?  But I've never been in a timeshare, hotel/motel studio, or apartment studio that small.  Even the bathroom was tiny.


----------



## Ron98GT (Mar 4, 2014)

alwysonvac said:


> Here are some Lagoon Tower studio photos from Tripadvisor
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1559598&postcount=32
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1559600&postcount=33


Nice pictures.  Unfortunately my wife's son's studio was NOT that big. Not even close.  No sofa. No table. Only 1 small window that wouldn't open.  Also, no tub in the bathroom, only a shower with a small vanity.

No wonder we picked it up at the last minute.  The good thing is that me and the wife were in a spacious 1-BR in the Kalia Tower with 2 balconies :whoopie:, while her son was in the dungeon .


----------



## buzglyd (Mar 4, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> Nice pictures.  Unfortunately my wife's son's studio was NOT that big. Not even close.  No sofa. No table. Only 1 small window that wouldn't open.  Also, no tub in the bathroom, only a shower with a small vanity.
> 
> No wonder we picked it up at the last minute.  The good thing is that me and the wife were in a spacious 1-BR in the Kalia Tower with 2 balconies :whoopie:, while her son was in the dungeon .



Good lesson on hard work vs. a freebie. ;-)


----------



## linsj (Mar 4, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> Was it next to the elevator?



Yes. The studios across the hall have two beds and no chair/couch and a tub/shower combo. I can't figure out what studio you're describing as I thought they were the same on all floors, and these are the only two kinds I know about.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Mar 4, 2014)

*Lagoon Studio is the Smallest Studio we have seen*



linsj said:


> I was in a Lagoon studio last year on the side that overlooks the harbor and Ilikai hotel. It had a love seat/sofabed in addition to a king bed. I didn't feel claustrophobic at all, but there would be little floor space with it opened to a bed. It does sit in front of half the closet.
> 
> Like others have said, don't let the size keep you from staying there if that's your only option.



The Lagoon Studio is small. It is the smallest studio we have ever seen.  I agree that Waikiki is great and the studio shouldn't keep you from going for a short visit.  However, get a 1 BR or larger for a longer visit.


----------



## HatTrick (Mar 4, 2014)

*How Small is a Lagoon Tower Studio?*






My wife dropped a tissue--now the room has wall-to-wall carpet.

The room is so small, I opened the cupboard door and rearranged the furniture.

I put my key in the door lock and the rear window broke.

I tell ya, the studio is so small I have to step outside to change my mind!


----------



## whatsburning (Mar 4, 2014)

*Studios weren't that small!*

I've stayed in the studios next to the elevator (room xx71) on different floors multiple times and have had no problems with space.  Even with the small "dining room" table, it was comparable to the size of a regular hotel room.

Hey Ron98, do you remember the floor you were assigned?  The pictures of the studio on the earlier post is pretty accurate of how the rooms I stayed at looked like... pullout sofabed, flatscreen TV with PS3 or 4, dresser drawers under the TV, full bathroom with one sink and shower with tub.  If memory serves me right, I believe I've stayed on floors 3, 8, 9, and 18.


----------



## Ron98GT (Mar 5, 2014)

whatsburning said:


> I've stayed in the studios next to the elevator (room xx71) on different floors multiple times and have had no problems with space.  Even with the small "dining room" table, it was comparable to the size of a regular hotel room.
> 
> Hey Ron98, do you remember the floor you were assigned?  The pictures of the studio on the earlier post is pretty accurate of how the rooms I stayed at looked like... pullout sofabed, flatscreen TV with PS3 or 4, dresser drawers under the TV, full bathroom with one sink and shower with tub.  If memory serves me right, I believe I've stayed on floors 3, 8, 9, and 18.


I'll have to check with my wife's son, since he's the one that stayed in the room.  I was only in it twice.

Sure sounds like this room is an anomalie, in which case I need to know the room number so we never get it again.


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 5, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> I'll have to check with my wife's son, since he's the one that stayed in the room.  I was only in it twice.
> 
> Sure sounds like this room is an anomalie, in which case I need to know the room number so we never get it again.



Since you got the room at the last minute, could it be that it was not a normal room that they use?  Could it have been a room that is only used for emergency / overflow use?

Kurt


----------



## CJinPHX (Mar 5, 2014)

I too have been in that tiny studio zig-zagged next to the elevator.  It is way smaller than those in other locations. It's been years but l'll try and find the room numer.


----------



## feed the otter (Mar 5, 2014)

PigsDad said:


> Since you got the room at the last minute, could it be that it was not a normal room that they use?  Could it have been a room that is only used for emergency / overflow use?



Without knowing specifically for HGVC or HHV, I've stayed in EXACTLY such rooms at other Hilton properties, seemingly converted closets they decided could be sold for another night of lodging fees from anyone happy just to have a room. An Embassy Suites at which I've stayed comes to mind, having a room on each floor that is NOT a standard suite and quite possibly there for overflow as you suggested.


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 5, 2014)

Lagoon rooms have been discussed here many times. Layouts and room numbers have been posted, it's all available by searching.

A is 72
B is 60
C is 61
D is 62 / 63 (lockoff)
E is 64
F is 65
G is 66 premium
H is 67 premuim
I is 68
J is 69
K is 70 / 71(lockoff)











When I book my home premium unit I always get the 66 room, last time it was 1566, I don't bother calling since I know any floor they give me is fine


----------



## Ron98GT (Mar 5, 2014)

SmithOp said:


> Lagoon rooms have been discussed here many times. Layouts and room numbers have been posted, it's all available by searching.
> 
> A is 72
> B is 60
> ...


From your diagram, I'd say it was a "K" room, maybe (guessing) 670?


You enter the room from the hall next to the elevator, with the narrow bathroom to the left. You enter the room at the end of the elevator wall, which is on your right.  You can see that the room is a small box like I previously described.

You can also see that the A studio is bigger.  It's not sharing the room with an elevator.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Mar 5, 2014)

*Lagoon Studio is Hotel Room Size without Lanai*



whatsburning said:


> I've stayed in the studios next to the elevator (room xx71) on different floors multiple times and have had no problems with space.  Even with the small "dining room" table, it was comparable to the size of a regular hotel room.
> 
> Hey Ron98, do you remember the floor you were assigned?  The pictures of the studio on the earlier post is pretty accurate of how the rooms I stayed at looked like... pullout sofabed, flatscreen TV with PS3 or 4, dresser drawers under the TV, full bathroom with one sink and shower with tub.  If memory serves me right, I believe I've stayed on floors 3, 8, 9, and 18.



I agree that the Lagoon Studio is Hotel Room Size, however, without a Lanai which most of the HHV Hotel rooms have.  Therefore, it is in fact less total space than a Hotel Room and it is called a Timeshare Studio.


----------



## linsj (Mar 5, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> From your diagram, I'd say it was a "K" room, maybe (guessing) 670?
> 
> 
> You enter the room from the hall next to the elevator, with the narrow bathroom to the left. You enter the room at the end of the elevator wall, which is on your right.  You can see that the room is a small box like I previously described.
> ...



The K studio is the one I described in post #10 and is pictured in the links in post #11. The D studio has 2 beds. The A studio doesn't exist on all floors, at least not on the lower floors (8, I think, and below). I wonder if it's only on the penthouse floor.


----------



## alwilson (May 4, 2015)

*Not All Studios in Lagoon Tower the Same*

According to HGVC reservations ALL the studios in the Lagoon Tower now have King Size beds (not queens and not two doubles).  Also, there are three codes that show up in the Change Reservation Screen.  From what I am told the STR or STD is that STANDARD ROOM (smallest, less view).  The STP is the Studio Plus which has a better location and nicer view.  The STX is the best location and type of unit.  This is why there is such a big variation in experiences, I believe.  One of my guests raved about his experience and his view of diamong head.... yes, from a studio unit.


----------



## buzglyd (May 4, 2015)

alwilson said:


> According to HGVC reservations ALL the studios in the Lagoon Tower now have King Size beds (not queens and not two doubles).  Also, there are three codes that show up in the Change Reservation Screen.  From what I am told the STR or STD is that STANDARD ROOM (smallest, less view).  The STP is the Studio Plus which has a better location and nicer view.  The STX is the best location and type of unit.  This is why there is such a big variation in experiences, I believe.  One of my guests raved about his experience and his view of diamong head.... yes, from a studio unit.



I wonder if the STX is the penthouse studio?

It is the only studio with a balcony although the website doesn't mention any studios with balconies.


----------



## alwilson (May 13, 2015)

*Penthouse Studio in Lagoon Tower*

You may be right.  So far, I have never seen it available to secure with points on the HGVC system, but it does show up in the listing on the change screen (just not available) and the HGVC agent told me it was the PREMIER studio... which for other units means penthouse or very close to the top floor at least.


----------

